# Question for M & P "Experts!"



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 19, 2008)

I purchased 48lbs. of soap base from WSP a few months back, it's not the best quality...Natural Clear (or something like that--the cheapest they had).  I HAVE to use it, and it works ok for some things but not for most of the MP soaps I make.  It is extremely soft and cloudy and takes FOREVER to cool down. TD doesn't even make it WHITE, only a cloudy version of white.
My question is....Does anyone know if there is something that can be added to the base to make it firmer (and or clearer)?  Like the opposite of adding a tad of glycerin to make it softer....

Thanks


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 20, 2008)

From the WSP website:





> This base has a high percentage of natural oils which will cause the base to have a slight amber color, tendency to sweat in humid conditions and be a softer base.



You sacrifice clear & firm for *natural* when you buy this base.

I don't think there is anything you can add to make it clearer. Have you tried adding a pinch of beeswax to firm it up? Not sure how well it would stay incorperated but it might be worth a try.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 20, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> From the WSP website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PINCH IT!!!  yeah yeah!!!  PINCH PINCH!!!!  ha ha ha


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 20, 2008)

??? I am not getting your humor today Dragon???


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dragon u r hilarious! Yeah just add a tsp pp of beeswax anymore and it will form a crust.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 20, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> ??? I am not getting your humor today Dragon???



Thats ok Tab, I am crackin myself up


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help??  I did try pinching it......that didn't help!!  Now my soap is mad at me....or do those soap fairies visit us when making MP also?  

I will try adding some beeswax (glad I bought the white kind) for a soap that I will make opaque.  I would think putting it in the clear will have the opposite effect that I want.  I would assume it will get cloudier.  I'll give it a try here in the next day or two and let you know how it works.  Should I melt the Beeswax and stir into melted base, melt it with the base or doesn't it really matter??  
My daughter and I are going to make "Fairy Dust" tonight (hopefully) and I have a plan to try it when we make that.
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Feb 20, 2008)

You want to melt the beeswax either seperately or with the base, I believe.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 20, 2008)

Solid beeswax takes a really long time to melt. I would melt it first. You can get the pellets & they will melt  little quicker for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PINCHES princess on the tush..... Whoops you meant the soap.....

*goes back to my own corner*


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Reporting back on the beeswax in the M&P....didn't really work.  Melted the BW first poured it into the melted soap, stirred it in and as the soap cooled a little, the BW started clinging to the sides AND forming solid pieces suspended in the soap.  Basically it just seperated again. Sooo sad.....BUT....
I did learn that this base is a little nicer to work with if you don't completely melt it, and while stirring, it starts to cool down a little quicker as it melts the still solid pieces.  Guess I should have figured that out a while back....but I was so used to using a harder soap.  I also use a spoon to slowly add the base soap to the loaf (over the inbeds) a little at a time, it tends not to melt the imbeds so quickly that way.

Anywho....hope this helps someone out there!


----------

